# A couple turkey calls



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

As a new woodturner, I've found a way to combine my passions for woodworking and turkey hunting by making friction turkey calls. My first several calls were one big experiment to get them to sound right. I've got the sound right now and am focusing on looks. 

The first one is a cocobolo pot with a copper calling surface. There is a padauk soundboard inside the call as well. 

The second one is a laminated pot I made with some curly bubinga and padauk. It has a glass calling surface with a padauk soundboard. 

Critiques welcome. I know, I know...The pictures aren't good.







The flash really made the holes in the cocobolo call look bad.

I started doing this just to make calls for myself and a few friends. Now I'm really thinking that I'd like to start making custom calls for people as a little side business.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

KC, You have really gotten those down. The first ones were good but I think you are on to something now. Great work, keep them coming. You should be able to sell a bunch of them with a product like that.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

KC,
Looks like the termites got to the first one. There's a bunch of holes in it.:laughing: Looks good. Hard to believe that cocobolo grows in nature. Beautiful stuff.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are looking good KC and if they sound good to the turkeys then you've really got a winner.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job. They are really nice.
Ken


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice calls KC.


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just started making duck calls and it is all down hill from here. Next you will be trying to figure out what you can sell to buy more "things to make it easier" They look great though


----------



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

you may also want to check these sites if you already haven't

www.thogamecalls.com

www.customcalls.com
you have to sign up to be a member on this one to access it


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have checked out both of those forums already. Custom Calls Online is a great resource. Here's another one I did yesterday...Curly maple with aluminum surface.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

KC, awesome job. Those look great! On our PBS station last saturday they had Tim Yoder from Woodturning Workshop showing how to turn turkey calls and duck calls. It was very interesting. They started the episode with a turkey hunter who explained about all the diffent types of calls there are and how to use them. Interesting stuff. I think it was episode 202. Again great work and good luck on the sideline.

John


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

jdixon said:


> KC, awesome job. Those look great! On our PBS station last saturday they had Tim Yoder from Woodturning Workshop showing how to turn turkey calls and duck calls. It was very interesting. They started the episode with a turkey hunter who explained about all the diffent types of calls there are and how to use them. Interesting stuff. I think it was episode 202. Again great work and good luck on the sideline.
> 
> John


I did see that episode. It was a dollar short and a day late for me, because I already figured it out! Tim Yoder has absolutely no skill with the use of duck and turkey calls, but the guy sure is a master of the lathe. His method was a little unconventional...Gluing the wood pedestal in the call isn't how most callmakers do it. Most guys turn the pedestal. I don't part my calls off either, I use the chuck and a dovetail tenon to form the pot and hollow it and then I expand the chuck inside the pot to remove the tenon and clean up the bottom.


----------

